# Camelbak Crux bladder review?



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

Anyone using one? Does it really flow better than the antidote? I always feel like I can't get enough water with the damn thing. Looking to upgrade if it's worth it.


----------



## thx138 (Aug 5, 2013)

I got mine yesterday and have not used it yet, I will tonight. I would bet it will flow better than the antidote as the hose is a larger diameter. My antidote was a 3l and so the crux I purchased, the crux is much wider but just fits my bag. I will post up more after my first ride.


----------



## spyghost (Oct 30, 2012)

what interests me more on this crux is if its easy to open/close the filler cap. the antidote is PITA sometimes to open/close.


----------



## thx138 (Aug 5, 2013)

I forgot about this thread, it is so much easier to open than the antidote. The lid flips out of the way making it easier to fill and the hard plastic handle actually fits in my hand. As for the flow I don't known if it is 20% over the older one but it's very noticeable to me.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## pastajet (May 26, 2006)

Here yah go: CamelBak Crux Reservoir Review


----------

